# So whats your favorite finish?



## GaSawmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

Finishing has always been a weak point for me and while I do alright with it I've been reading a bit lately trying to get better. As its been on my mind I thought it would be interesting to know: What is your favorite finish? Ill go ahead and start. My favorite finish is polyurethane simply because its easy, durable, and foolproof for most of what I do which is furniture. I know it may not be the best but it works for me. I plan on branching out now though that i have decided that there is always a better finish out there. So now lets hear it, whats yours?


----------



## Jason (Apr 25, 2013)

Well since i make game calls, i really like tru-oil. I can get a faily water proof call that handles big spray pretty good and can get either a glossy or satin finish based on how i use the steel wool. And it pretty easy and quick to apply,.

jason


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 25, 2013)

Arm-r-seal wipe on poly, some folks on here have done magical stuff with it including mike1950, if you've seen a wipe on poly job in person that was done by a pro there's no contest :)


----------



## rhossack (Apr 26, 2013)

Well this is an interesting question and I like to play around with finishes ... I 'wood' have to say it depends.

For my Reel Seats I normally use either CA or Tru-Oil ... but am playing with Moisture Cure Urethane

My pens I use (in no particular order) CA, Tru-Oil, Waterborne Poly's (dip and hang to dry) and again the MCU.

Bowls, Dishes and HF I've been using Waterborne Poly's (Enduro Var) but a friend I've made though discussions on finishes and I are playing with a MCU as a finish.

Here's some playtime with MCU's ... the shinning dining room table used as a background is there for the simple reason to show the 'glossy' finish achieved with one coat of MCU (BEB has two coats).

I can't remember if the bowl is Myrtle or Madrone ... the HF is BEB 







There is a learning curve and issues using the MCU and we're not there yet but getting closer.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 26, 2013)

rhossack said:


> Well this is an interesting question and I like to play around with finishes ... I 'wood' have to say it depends.
> 
> For my Reel Seats I normally use either CA or Tru-Oil ... but am playing with Moisture Cure Urethane
> 
> ...



That is beautiful! So what are the trouble points you have had with MCU and what have you learned so far? I have a table top in the hop right now that I will have to finish and I would love to do a high gloss finish like that.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 27, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> That is beautiful! So what are the trouble points you have had with MCU and what have you learned so far? I have a table top in the hop right now that I will have to finish and I would love to do a high gloss finish like that.


For a table top this probably would not work very well at all with the way it is applied and I would look at something like System Three's Mirror Coat or a Bar Top Finish.

Issues we are working on are:

1 - Kind of thick and needs to be thinned some

2 - Method of applying as it has to be applied in one continuous motion/stroke or you get 'ridge lines' ... (not sure if this can be applied via an HVLP or not will have to read up on that)

3 - supposed to dry in 24hrs but that hasn't been the case here and is tacky after three days but that can be the temp here at the moment.


----------



## AustinTom (Apr 27, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Finishing has always been a weak point for me and while I do alright with it I've been reading a bit lately trying to get better. As its been on my mind I thought it would be interesting to know: What is your favorite finish? Ill go ahead and start. My favorite finish is polyurethane simply because its easy, durable, and foolproof for most of what I do which is furniture. I know it may not be the best but it works for me. I plan on branching out now though that i have decided that there is always a better finish out there. So now lets hear it, whats yours?


Like most, it depends on the project. If I want to have minimal color change I use Minwax Polycrylic waterborne finish. If the surface is big and flat I apply it with a painting pad. I pour the finish into a roller tray with a roller mesh insert. I dip the pad in the reservoir and rake off the excess on the mesh. Only make one back and forth pass per dip with little downward pressure on the pad. Go slow and let the finish flow off the pad.
If normal amber darkening is OK I use Minwax Polyurethane but I dilute it 50/50 with mineral spirits and wipe it on with a rag. I lightly sand with 400 grit sandpaper between coats. Because it is diluted it takes twice as many coats. I aim for 6 coats on a surface that will get a lot of use, like a table top. Otherwise 3-4 coats. 
For bowls I use Minwax cutting board finish applied with a rag. I usually apply about 6 coats for a bowl that will be used, like a salad bowl.
If I need a seal coat before finishing I use dewaxed shellac. The easiest is Bullseye Sealcoat but I thin it out a little with denatured alcohol.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 13, 2013)

I only do smaller stuff as well but I have gotten to the point of using tru-oil for my oil finishes and spar urethane for my gloss pieces. I dip all of my gloss stuff and let it spin on a slow revolution motor I rigged up. No drips, dips or issues...it would be hard to put furniture on my rig however.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 15, 2013)

clent586 said:


> I only do smaller stuff as well but I have gotten to the point of using tru-oil for my oil finishes and spar urethane for my gloss pieces.



To get a super high gloss with tru-oil... Add coat after coat of straight tru-oil until the pores are filled. (I do walnut) Then wet sand with a strip of 400 wrapped around an eraser dipped in mineral spirits. Cut some tru-oil 50/50 with mineral spirits and apply with a strip of folded paper towel. You'll be amazed at the gloss. Gary


----------



## clent586 (Jul 15, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> clent586 said:
> 
> 
> > I only do smaller stuff as well but I have gotten to the point of using tru-oil for my oil finishes and spar urethane for my gloss pieces.
> ...



Could not agree more. I guess I should have said I like Tru-Oil as a satin coat more so than as a gloss coat. I have put some amazing gloss finishes on with Tru-oil......it just takes time and patience!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have tried the CA method on stuff and I never can get it quite right. So I use Truoil now. That is just amazing stuff. Very easy to work with.


----------

